
Australia had “automatically” blocked all access to schoolstrike4climate.com - rumcajz
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/live/2019/mar/15/climate-strikes-2019-live-latest-climate-change-global-warming
======
mkj
Missed the second part of the sentence "on Education Department network
computers". Not really news.

------
nutcracker46
Ineffective. Circumventing government imposed website blocks is trivially
easy. It is a waste to even try.

